# Not gonna happen!



## oddegan (Jul 1, 2018)

Nope. To freaking hot and humid to try and cook in the house. Didn't really want anything heavy either. So a little grilled shrimp ceviche and homemade grilled flat bread to go with it. Beating the heat.


----------



## Smkryng (Jul 1, 2018)

I hear ya on that. Looks like a winner for sure. Love the grilled flat bread idea. I'm gonna have to try that!


----------



## oddegan (Jul 1, 2018)

I'll have to post my wife's recipe for the bread. Best flat bread I've ever had.


----------



## Smkryng (Jul 1, 2018)

oddegan said:


> I'll have to post my wife's recipe for the bread. Best flat bread I've ever had.


That would be great! It would sure save me a lot of trial and error!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 1, 2018)

I now await the bread recipe to shamelessly make and get praise for by friends and relatives.. ;) lol


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 1, 2018)

Looks good, love some Ceviche and chips.

Yes please and thank you, post the Flatbread recipe.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 1, 2018)

That looks excellent. 

George


----------



## oddegan (Jul 1, 2018)

2 1/2 teaspoons yeast
2 teaspoons sugar
1 1/2 cups of warm water

Mix the water and sugar and proof the yeast.

3 1/2 cups bread flour. Might need more.
2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons olive oil

When the yeast is proofed knead it together for about 10 minutes in the KitchenAid. 
Let it rise for an hour.
We like to make 8 out of this amount of dough. Roll them out and brush some olive oil on the up side. Or just spray them with Pam. That's what we do if we are in a hurry. Put them oil side down right onto the grill over direct medium heat. While it's cooking oil the other side. When they reach a nice color flip them over. Only takes a few minutes each side. I can do all 8 at the same time and I'm done in less than 10 minutes. Let them cool a bit.
We eat these with just about anything. From hummus to open face pulled pork sandwiches. Let me know if you have any questions.
Enjoy!


----------



## Smkryng (Jul 1, 2018)

oddegan said:


> 2 1/2 teaspoons yeast
> 2 teaspoons sugar
> 1 1/2 cups of warm water
> 
> ...


Awesome! Can't wait to try this!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 1, 2018)

That is a lovely, refreshing meal. 

And, thanks for the flat bread recipe. I don't know what I thought would be in it, but it looks totally doable.


----------



## Smkryng (Jul 1, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> That is a lovely, refreshing meal.
> 
> And, thanks for the flat bread recipe. I don't know what I thought would be in it, but it looks totally doable.


IKR! I heard “best flat bread I’ve ever had” and thought “well I’m outta luck” but I agree, this is totally doable!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 2, 2018)

Great meal for this summer heat!
It looks delicious!
Al


----------

